# pint in bristol?



## killer b (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm  in town with work next tues/weds - anyone up for a beer / brew? Weds for preference... Also someone recommend me a pub near temple meads...


----------



## killer b (Jan 27, 2012)

i'm sure it'll disappoint you all, but the job i was down for has been postponed. you may clear your diaries for next wednesday now.


----------



## Thora (Jan 27, 2012)

I am disappointed


----------



## killer b (Jan 27, 2012)

i might be down at the start of march instead! although, i wouldn't want to get anyone's hopes up.


----------



## xenon (Jan 27, 2012)

Dam. I work near Templemeads. Don't need much of an excuse to go for a pint after.


----------



## stavros (Jan 27, 2012)

I'd be up for it on a Tuesday, but I can't do Wednesdays.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 28, 2012)

Up for it, next week would have been double no good.


----------



## killer b (Jan 30, 2012)

never mind - i seem to pass through bristol more often than most places, will give you a nudge next time i'm down that way. which could still be march.


----------



## Termite Man (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm in bristol today and having a pint in the Hare on the Hill around 2ish if anyone fancies coming along (mainly we will be watching the football scores )


----------



## Geri (Feb 4, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> I'm in bristol today and having a pint in the Hare on the Hill around 2ish if anyone fancies coming along (mainly we will be watching the football scores )


 
Butchers is off to Ashton Gate to protest about Leeds sacking their manager, and I am meeting some friends for lunch, so we won't be able to make it.


----------



## Termite Man (Feb 4, 2012)

Geri said:


> Butchers is off to Ashton Gate to protest about Leeds sacking their manager, and I am meeting some friends for lunch, so we won't be able to make it.


 
Good old Butchers


----------



## xenon (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm sofa bound and a bit hungover.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 4, 2012)

If you're into ale, and I know you are, you could do a whole lot worse than The Seven Stars -- close to the station too.


----------



## ChrisD (Feb 4, 2012)

I had to hang around 3 to 4.30pm last Thursday. For next time van anyone recommend an independently owned non franchise cafe near Temple Meads open that time of day?


----------



## Gerry1time (Feb 4, 2012)

Not really. Like most of the rest of this city, Temple Meads is in a spectacularly badly thought out location. There's pretty much just dereliction or faceless offices in all directions around it. I usually just try to find somewhere warm and read the paper.


----------



## Geri (Feb 4, 2012)

We just go to the Wetherspoons at the back of the station.


----------



## Riklet (Feb 4, 2012)

Ye Shakespeare is pretty good for a quick pint (although not great), and there's another pub along that way on temple street called The Cornubia which i've heard good things about, but not been to.

Weatherspoons at the back is alright actually, good for orange juice and porridge after going clubbing all night lol, and snazzy toilets as usual.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 5, 2012)

Riklet said:


> Ye Shakespeare is pretty good for a quick pint (although not great), and there's another pub along that way on temple street called The Cornubia which i've heard good things about, but not been to.
> 
> Weatherspoons at the back is alright actually, good for orange juice and porridge after going clubbing all night lol, and snazzy toilets as usual.


 

The Cornubia's excellent for beer choice 

It does have somewhat unpredictable hours though. _Ought_ to be OK for midweek evenings mind, but do check ...

Round the corner from the Cornubia, The Kings Head, nearby to the Shakespeare's, is better than the Shakespeare's IMO. The KH has an historic interior and is very atmospheric, very acceptable beer too, but not as much choice as the Cornubia and the Seven Stars, both of which have *superb* ale ranges.

The Wetherspoons is fine, and obviously less expensive than any of them, and not without good beer either. I just think when I'm in Bristol that it suffers in comparison to the others I mention!

But then Bristol is very much an ale focussed destination for us when we make it. Pisses all over pretty much *anywhere* in South Wales for beer choices and quality.


----------



## xenon (Feb 5, 2012)

Depending on your definition of independant, there's a Cafe Gusto rround the corner from Templemeads, near the Commonwealth museum. They do a decent panini. 

I keep forgetting about the 7 Stars as it's sorta tucked away down by the Fleece & Firkin.


----------



## stavros (Feb 5, 2012)

xenon said:


> Depending on your definition of independant, there's a Cafe Gusto rround the corner from Templemeads, near the Commonwealth museum. They do a decent panini.


 
There's a Cafe Gusto everywhere in Brizzle. Whiteladies has two opposite one another.


----------

